# Landmann Kentucky Smoker - do I bother



## willsuffolkuk

Hi Guys

New here, looking for some advice. 

Found the forum because I was researching the Landmann Kentucky Smoker. Homebase have a good deal on it, just under £100

I've heard there are mods which can make this smoker better, I wanted to know specifically what these are? is it mainly around sealing gaps?

So that was my initial question, but then reading the forum, there's a lot of guys who smoke on weber kettles, which I already have. 

57cm kettle premium, it's 10 years old, but still got life in it, I've used the charcoal baskets to cook on it via direct heat, and then placed some wood chipping's directly on the coals, which has worked okay. I want to start doing large brisket, pork cuts and slow cooking/smoking them, which is why I was looking at the Landmann

I usually cook for a maximum of 8-10 people, and would like to smoke our christmas turkey this year, so any tips from the weber guys out there on how to maintain heat and slow cook for a long period of time. So far I've just been using a chimney and adding coals as the temperature starts to drop.

Therefore, based on the above, is it worth investing in a cheap offset, or should I keep on with the weber, and potentially upgrade to a WSM if/when I need more space, and can commit more money?

Lots of questions, a little bit rambled for my first post, be great to get your thoughts.

Will


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Will, as you can see from these pictures, taken from this years UK SMF meet, lots of smoking on Webers!

Row of Webers,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 1, 2016






Brisket,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 1, 2016






Porchetta,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 1, 2016






Belly Pork,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 1, 2016






Ribs,













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 1, 2016






I do not own or cook on a Weber, but many Memebers do.


----------



## wade

WillSuffolkUK said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New here, looking for some advice.
> 
> Found the forum because I was researching the Landmann Kentucky Smoker. Homebase have a good deal on it, just under £100
> 
> I've heard there are mods which can make this smoker better, I wanted to know specifically what these are? is it mainly around sealing gaps?
> 
> So that was my initial question, but then reading the forum, there's a lot of guys who smoke on weber kettles, which I already have.
> 
> 57cm kettle premium, it's 10 years old, but still got life in it, I've used the charcoal baskets to cook on it via direct heat, and then placed some wood chipping's directly on the coals, which has worked okay. I want to start doing large brisket, pork cuts and slow cooking/smoking them, which is why I was looking at the Landmann
> 
> I usually cook for a maximum of 8-10 people, and would like to smoke our christmas turkey this year, so any tips from the weber guys out there on how to maintain heat and slow cook for a long period of time. So far I've just been using a chimney and adding coals as the temperature starts to drop.
> 
> Therefore, based on the above, is it worth investing in a cheap offset, or should I keep on with the weber, and potentially upgrade to a WSM if/when I need more space, and can commit more money?
> 
> Lots of questions, a little bit rambled for my first post, be great to get your thoughts.
> 
> Will


Hi Will

I hope that some of the photos have given you confidence that the Weber you have is a good smoker. The fact that it is 10 years old just goes to show their quality too - how many of the cheap DIY store BBQs being sold today will still be around in 10 years. I just had to retire a faithful Weber that I bought in 1999 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248116/soon-to-say-farewell-to-a-faithful-old-friend

There is no single "right" BBQ/Smoker - each have their advantages and disadvantages. If you have the space in your garden then having a Weber AND a Landmann would not be unreasonable. The deciding factor is usually the level of understanding and tolerance of our partners... I cook on both kettles and offsets and without doubt the kettles require the least maintenance during long smokes and produce the most consistent results.

The thing to remember about the lower price small offsets is that they are really trying to appeal to the people who like the "image" of the American style smoker rather than provide a good practical tool upon which to cook. The thin metal that they are usually made of and the close proximity of the cooking chamber to the fire box results in a significant heat gradient along the cooking chamber which can result in uneven cooking. You will also usually need to seal the joints with stove tape to help reduce heat/smoke leakage. When you go up in size and quality though the offsets start to really come into their own, however at the lower end they can be a lot of hard work and fine temperature control for low and slow can be a challenge

When using the kettle for low and slow you need to move to using indirect heat. The best way to provide fine temperature control is to use use the snake method but here the quality of your briquettes is very important. I only use Heat Beads as they have no inherent smell and burn long and evenly. For the smoke you can use either pellets, wood chunks or chips.













HB Snake2.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 1, 2016


















Temperature Profile.JPG



__ wade
__ Sep 1, 2016






1.5-2 Kg load of Heat Beads as a snake will give you a cooking time of up to 8 hours at about 110 C. This is perfect for pulled pork and most briskets. For longer brisket smokes though you may need to add some more briquettes after 6 or 7 hours.

Christmas turkeys do very well in the Weber. That is the way that ours has been cooked for the past 10+ years. This is best using the indirect method with the two charcoal baskets at each side with a pan of water underneath the bird. Set the cooking chamber to about 160 C and ensure that the cavity of the bird is open. Do not stuff it. It is important to cook the turkey by temperature and not by time and it will usually take less time in the BBQ than it does in the oven. Before you try this I would recommend investing in a good digital thermometer - something like an ET-732/733 
Personally, I would stick with the Weber Kettle and then put your money towards adding a WSM later. For the number of people you are typically cooking for that would be a hard combination to beat. If you want to chat more about specifics for the turkey (or anything else) then please let me know 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Smokin Monkey said:


> I do not own or cook on a Weber, but many Memebers do.


Don't worry Steve - we will drag you into the 21st century eventually


----------



## willsuffolkuk

Thanks Smokin Monkey and Wade, great to see so many people using a Weber.

I've BBQ'd the turkey for the last 2 years now, and don't think I'll ever go back to using an oven, well to be honest, I never cooked it in the oven, it only became interesting when using the BBQ! I'll probably get some more advice on this years effort closer to the time. 

Based on the above, I think I'll spend a bit of money on a thermometer and some decent charcoal and refine my technique on the weber, I always find you get what you pay for, my garden isn't huge, so a WSM would be a better fit space wise. 

I've got some mates coming over in october for a meat feast, so think I'll try brisket again with the snake method, do you still soak your wood chips with this method?


----------



## wade

WillSuffolkUK said:


> do you still soak your wood chips with this method?


No just lay them dry on top of the unlit briquettes and as the burn reaches them they begin to smolder - which will result in a continuous supply of smoke throughout the cook. When smoking you are not looking for plumes of billowing smoke - a steady stream of fine smoke is what you are looking to achieve.

Cheers

wade


----------

